# Brother DTG Launches New Page On How To Digitally Print on Shoes



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

One of the most versatile uses of a Brother GTX digital direct-to-garment printer is for decorating shoes. Combined with the optional shoe platen and the Acculine Camera System, it’s easy to do and production friendly. Because the GTX has a large head print-to-substrate gap, it’s possible to print over seams, zippers and even shoe eyelets. 

Recently, Brother DTG created a dedicated page on its website with videos and step-by-step tutorials demonstrating exactly how to print on shoes. It covers the process including masking, pretreatment, preparing the platen, loading, positioning, settings and finally curing.

To view this page, go to www.BrotherDTG.com/shoes

For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

